# Wood Magazine Traditional Workbench



## JerryinCreek (May 11, 2013)

Has anyone built the Traditional Workbench from plans offered by Wood Magazine? If so, I have a few questions for you. 1) Are you pleased with the bench? 2) Did you use two of the same sized Lee Valley vises or did you use one large and one smaller?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I haven't built that bench but this one from Wood is functionally better.










This one by C. Schwarz is similar but a tad bigger I think.

http://d2amilv9vi9flo.cloudfront.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/10//175Workbench2.pdf


----------



## JerryinCreek (May 11, 2013)

Thanks a lot! The one from Schwarz looks pretty intriguing.


----------

